# Meet Lucy Clyde!



## gmpret (Aug 28, 2004)

I'd like to show you guys a picture of our most recent "unplanned parenthood" because I'm trying to determine her sex (hence the name Lucy Clyde) -any help in determining if she's a "Lucy" or a "Clyde" will be very much appreciated! Please let me know how to show you her picture. I have a gut feeling that she's a she. I'll probably be asking a lot of questions so please be patient with me. (S)he's healthy, friendly, a pig!, and is doing her/his best to learn how to use those big flappy things on her sides ;-). This little feathered friend is the greatest!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Would love to see the picture(s). For what it's worth, my maternal grandmother was named Mabel Clyde ..

You can attach pictures to your messages here at pigeons.com by scrolling down past the message and then click on Manage Attachments .. be sure the size of the file isn't huge or you will get an error message.

Terry


----------



## Lee (Jul 28, 2001)

*sex of*

Lee here, 
Sure is a fine looking bird. Nice bright colors and all in all looks like it is in good health. It is hard to tell the difference in sex at that age and specially if you only have one and nothing to compare it to . I have a sexing file that gives many traits of both sexes if you would like it email me and ill send it to you ..


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

What a cutie!!! 

Squeakers are just so adorable at this age  
You sound like you're having a lot of fun together... 

Are you planning on keeping her as a pet? I don't recall following Lucy's story.

And if you have any questions, don't feel shy to ask


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hello gmpret, Welcome to pigeons.com

*I'm trying to determine her sex (hence the name Lucy Clyde) -any help in determining if she's a "Lucy" or a "Clyde" will be very much appreciated*
Well, I'm going out on a limb here (no pun intended) & say your adorable pij is a female. *She* is a little doll baby.

*I'll probably be asking a lot of questions so please be patient with me*
By all means, don't hesitate to ask questions. 

Please keep us posted on how your new found friend is coming along.

Cindy


----------



## Morgan Nic Greg (Jul 2, 2004)

*Fuzzy baby*

Oh, how cute!  They are so adorable when they are fuzzy little 'toddlers'. 
Wendy


----------



## gmpret (Aug 28, 2004)

*Lucy Clyde's History*

A little background: Lucy Clyde has been a member of our family for exactly one week (since 08/26). She was born on the 9th floor balcony of an historic mid-rise in midtown Atlanta. The balcony happens to be owned by my best friend. To help preserve the building, pigeon netting was installed. Little did they know that Lucy Clyde was lying quietly behind the air conditioning unit. Suprisingly, she was there for five days before I was called by my friend (no fault of her's). Other than a few pigeon flies (now gone), Lucy Clyde responded to us quite well. We fed her with a syringe for 5 days, then she decided that was enough. Kaytee makes a weening food that she now gobbles-up like a hoover! She goes nuts when we come outside (she's on the screened-in porch), she loves to ride on our shoulders, and she's beginning to learn the value of a good scratch (especially around her neck where the new feathers still have some wax). She fits well into our family, and we plan to keep her...and I don't think she minds that one bit.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What a wonderful story, and what a lucky little baby.
I am so glad you will keep her as a pet.

Reti


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hello gmpret, 
We so enjoy hearing about our extended family of pijjies. Thanks for sharing Lucy Clyde's heartwarming story with us.

Please keep us posted on how she is coming along. 
Again, don't hesitate to post any questions or concerns you might have.

Cindy


----------



## gmpret (Aug 28, 2004)

*Major breakthrough!!*

Hold on to your hats...Yeterday Lucy Clyde FLEW - we're so proud! Granted it was just from the floor to the end table, but nevertheless she did get some air! Actually, after the inaugural flight, she then decided she wanted to visit me. So, just like an old pro, she flew from the table to my arm (I was standing), and then screamed at me for food. She is a true member of the family now. Thanks for all of your support!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*Yeterday Lucy Clyde FLEW*
That's wonderful.  
Many thanks for the update. 
Please do keep us posted on how she is getting along.

Cindy


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Yay!!!!  
That's great news, thanks for letting us know


----------



## gmpret (Aug 28, 2004)

*Bathtime and a Weaning Question*

 Our little girl is clean as a whistle! Now, please understand that she has never seen a bird take a bath so her form may be a bit off. However, with a little practice (and a larger bowl) she's starting to get the hang of it. 

 I do have a weaning question. She LOVES the weaning pellets by Kaytee (proof provided below). However, how do we break her of those and get her on seed? She will empty an entire bowl of seed to find the one or two pellets I've hidden. My main concern is that the Kaytee product is supposed to be temporary and may not have all of the nutrition she needs. Any suggestions?

Thanks again for all of your support. This is SO much fun!


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi,

Sorry I can't answer your question, but just had to comment...She is tooo cute!
Good luck with her.

Linda


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

What a darling bird and well done on raising her! Actually if she likes pellets and you are keeping her as a pet, then just graduate to the maintenance pellets .. that will be better for her in the long run. If you are releasing her, then, yes, you need to get her on a seed based diet. Keep us posted.

Terry


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

She is adorable, and so lucky to be found!

Cynthia


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hello,

What a cutie!

As Terry stated, if Lucy is a pet then you can get her some pigeon pellets as her diet after weaning, some pigeon fanciers/owners use the pellets and they are well balanced and vitaminized so if she likes it then that's great!

Check locally and see if there is a place that sells pigeon food for fanciers and they should have some pellets. If not you can always get this stuff online and those members who do feed their birds pellets can help you out with that.


----------



## gmpret (Aug 28, 2004)

*Our little girl is growing up!!*

 First, thank you all so much for the kind words and support. I think all of the compliments have gone to Lucy Clyde's head, though, because she is now a truly spoiled little girl.

 Unfortunately, our good friends who gave us the iron chandelier didn't realize they were giving us a very expensive bird perch! When not running after us screaming for food, this is on of Lucy Clyde's favorite spots. However, she discovered this lookout point without us knowing. We FREAKED two days ago when we went out and she was nowhere to be found! Though the porch is locked and with very few places to hide, we moved furniture, looked inside the house, outside in the backyard...and all the while Lucy Clyde was preening and watching these crazy people run around calling her name. I'm sure she got a kick out of it. After the panic eased, we laughed...a lot.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

I can absolutely identify with your panic. A cat I was caring for did something similar by hiding in the fireplace (it was summer). You think you've looked everywhere and then there they are! LOL! By the way, what a beautiful blue check Lucy Clyde has become!


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

I love Lucy...
Or maby I love Desi...
Time will tell.
Carl


----------



## gmpret (Aug 28, 2004)

*Our little girl/boy is all grown up*

I just wanted to show what a beautiful bird Lucy Clyde has become. Thanks for all of you help and support!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

She is so sweet! Thank you for updating us!

But does anyone else suspect that the shape of her forehead is male? Not that I have had much success at sexing pigeons!  

Cynthia


----------



## Izzy (Sep 17, 2004)

Wow, how did I miss this thread earlier? I'm thinking it's my current obsession with Mel & Misty, heh.

I so enjoyed reading all the posts in here and Lucy Clyde is so beautiful! You have done such an awesome job and sound like a pro at this rescue stuff, lol! I'm still fumbling around and learning, but what an experience.

Doesn't it feel amazing to see what love and attention can do? I'm sure you must of been thrilled the first time she flew, I can't wait to witness that myself.

Good job and if I may ask, what are 'weaning pellets'? I hadn't heard of those before. I've heard of pigeon pellets, are they the same? The only thing I've been able to find at my local Petsmart is this bag of mixed seeds called "Supreme, Fortified Daily Blend" made for Doves, by Kaytee. After searching through all their seeds, it seemed to be the closest match for my pigeons.

Thanks again for sharing,
Izzy


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Lucy Clyde is certainly beautiful.
You did a great job in raising her/him.
I think Cynthia is right, the head looks like a male head.

I love all your pics. Thank you.

Reti


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a beautifully marked bird Lucy Clyde has grown into! Good thing my birds came to me already paired, because I would have guessed female!


----------



## pigeonmania (Oct 17, 2004)

Your baby is so cute!!!


----------



## pigeonmania (Oct 17, 2004)

...........And all grown up now too! What a beautiful bird!!!


----------

